# cardioversion using pt's own AICD device



## psedgley (Feb 19, 2010)

How would you code a cardioversion done by using the patients own icd device to cardiovert? I don't think it would fall under using cpt code for external or internal cardioversion, and i have been using the cardiac unlisted cpt code. Does anybody have any suggestions? thanks! :


----------



## lcterry (Feb 20, 2010)

What about using 93642?


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 23, 2010)

Where is the patient having the cardioversion done?  if it is being done in the office I would code an office visit. Since the equipment belongs to the pt and you cannot split bill 92960 (professional and technical) I think the only option is to bill for a visit providing the doctor meets the criteria for a visit; or he could base the visit on time.  Dx would be probably atrial fib or flutter. 

Hope this helps,
Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 29, 2011)

Lkrapf said:


> Internal cardioversion uses a device called an implantable cardioverter defibrillator (ICD). ICDs have two parts: a pulse generator and electrodes (wires). The generator is implanted under the skin, like a pacemaker. The wires connect the generator to the heart. If the heart starts beating incorrectly, the defibrillator will sense it and send an electrical shock to the heart, which returns the beat to normal. The generator battery usually lasts for 5 to 8 years.
> 
> An ICD is normally used for treating ventricular tachycardia or ventricular fibrillation. The severity of these arrhythmias can cause sudden death because of the dangerously fast heart rate. Less often, internal cardioversion is used to treat atrial (upper heart chamber) arrhythmias.
> 
> ...




Unlisted procedure code 93799


----------

